
Apple will argue that the FBI's court order violates its free-speech rights - reverend_gonzo
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-me-ln-apple-legal-argument-free-speech-20160223-story.html
======
BinaryIdiot
Honestly I think this is the best argument above all else. Yeah Apple can
technically create the software the FBI wants and while it could be used as a
precedent setting case, that isn't guaranteed. But forcing a company to write
custom software and essentially work for the government for however long with
them directing resources towards this versus other areas of their business?

This could seriously hurt their business not just from PR but from a
resourcing perspective. I don't think any company should be forced into
working for the government. Maybe some exceptions exist for things like
physical manufacturing pipelines during war time but this is obviously not
that.

------
venomsnake
If code is speech will apple admit that they are involved in censorship when
they reject app from the app store? Just asking. Yeah - I know that they have
right to do it. I just want to see the PR responses.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Meh the PR responses would just be the same if any. Since the first amendment
can't protect you from repercussions based on what you say with private
companies it would be the same as if Apple hired an employee who then only
used profanity or spoke grotesquely at work.

